# Quergelegte Stämme im Raum Mosbach



## Geistereiche (12. April 2007)

Ich hatte gestern mal wieder ein erhebendes Erlebnis der besonderen Art:
Komme da so mich nichts dich nichts auf breitem Waldweg vom Knopfhof zu den Johannesanstalten runtergerauscht - da muss ich feststellen:

Ein lieber Zeitgenosse hat zu meiner Belustigung erst einen (den konnte ich noch überspringen) dann nacheinander 5 Stämme quer über den Weg gelegt.

Ich habe mir dann auch sehr gefreut und mein Bike drüber gehoben - vielen Dank.

Wem ging das noch so und wo?

Ich hab ja Verständnis für Forstarbeiten, aber wenn, dann sollten sie Warnschilder aufstellen, dann ist man wenigstens drauf vorbereitet.


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2007)

Die Frage ist ja auch ! Waren es Waldarbeiten oder wiedermal ein Wandersmann mit MTB Abneigung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (12. April 2007)

Neenee, sah schon nach Waldarbeiten aus, so ausserhalb der Flugschneise!
Mir ist bisher kein Fall im Raum MOS bekannt wo Wanderer so was getrieben haben!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. April 2007)

Da war ich vor kurzem auch noch unterwegs, zu der Zeit lag da noch nichts. Dann liegen die Stämme noch nicht all zu lange. Kommt man denen so bei, oder braucht man da Werkzeug zum Beseitigen? Stämme klingt eher nach was Dickerem.

Ich habe gestern einen Trail unterhalb der Bundeswehr freigeräumt. Da lag ziemlich viel Gerümpel rum, anscheinend jedoch schon längere Zeit. Da hatte offenbar jemand Holz gemacht und alles was er nicht brauchen konnte, kreuz und quer auf dem Weg verteilt liegenlassen. 
Das saß aber sicherlich schon ein paar Jahre. Sieht man, wie lange dort niemand durch wollte.


----------



## olih (12. April 2007)

Wir sind neulich den Limesweg gefahren und das lagen auch jede Mänge Bäume über den Weg. Das hieß: tragen, tragen, tragen...
Nervig.

Wo ist denn der Trail vom Knopfhof zur Anstalt? Ich kenne nur den von der Kaserne (mit kurzem Stück durch das Bergfeld) an den Ortseingang von Neckarburken.

Wer von Euch ist mir denn dort am Karfreitag(?) begegnet? Derjenige hatte ein Izumi Krümelmostertrikot an (genau wie ich). War das erste Mal, dass mir auf dem Weg ein anderer Biker begegnet ist...


----------



## easymtbiker (12. April 2007)

wie gross waren die denn? ich erlebe oft , dass wanderer äste über den weg legen. aber immer kleiner als 20cm und quer zum weg- sollte für nen mtb-ler kein  problem sein, drüber zu fahren. was grösseres hab ich noch nie gesehen, die wanderer denken wohl, dass man da nich mehr drüber fahren kann- echt süss! 

wie sagte n kumpel von mir: "solange die wanderer nich wissen, dass äste quer zur fahrbahn  kein hindernis sind, dürfen die das weiter machen!"


----------



## olih (12. April 2007)

Das auf dem Limsesweg waren schon richtige Bäume und keine Äste. Sind wohl  noch die Reste von Kyrill...


----------



## Geistereiche (13. April 2007)

Krümelmonster-Trikot hab ich - war aber am Karfreitag auf der Schiene "Obrigheim-N'zimmern-Waldsteige West-Eisdiele am Ludwig - an der Elz zurück" mit der werten Gattin unterwegs...die mag "Berge" nicht sooo!

Also das was da an den Anstalten über den Weg liegt sind so oberschenkeldicke Bäumchen, allerdings in so einem Abstand bzw. mit einer Höhe zum Weg gelegt, dass ich nicht springen konnte wg. Einschlag von einem in den nächsten Stamm. Rauf wird's sicher auch lustig......... 
Das mit dem Holz unterhalb der Kaserne bei N'zimmern ist ja schon ein ganz alter Hut, das liegt ja noch seit Vivien rum!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2007)

Jetzt nimmer. 

Den Weg zur Anstalt fahr ich nachher mal runter. Muß nur noch ein Gutachten fertigmachen, das muß heute noch raus.

So'n Krümelmonster-Trikot hat auch Dox. War's ein Stevens F9 oder ein Canyon Big Mountain?


----------



## olih (13. April 2007)

Das Rad habe ich nicht erkannt, ging viel zu schnell...


----------



## sharky (13. April 2007)

solange es nur sichtbare äste aufm boden und keine gespannten schnüre auf halshöhe sind wie schon mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. April 2007)

War vorhin dort. Die Äste, die da liegen, sehen fast so aus, als hätten die Waldarbeiter Anweisung erhalten, den Weg dicht zu machen und nicht wie Reste, die beim Ausasten liegengeblieben sind. Zum Glück haben sie die Anweisung nicht all zu genau genommen. 

@ Olih: Auf den Trail kommst Du, wenn Du ganz normal am Wanderparkplatz reinfährst und den oberen Weg Richtung Knopfhof nimmst. Kurz bevor Du auf die Weide kommst, knickt der Weg wieder links ab usw. Ist soweit der gleiche Weg wie Richtung Neckarburken. Du fährst durch diese Kehre in der Schlucht durch, wo früher die kaputte Holzbrücke war. Den Weg haben sie ja inzwischen wieder in Ordnung gebracht. Irgendwann stößt Du auf den Querweg, der runter Richtung Friedhof geht. Diesen überquerst Du. Auf der anderen Seite gehen zwei Wege ab. Du nimmst den unteren der beiden. 
Wenn Du da dann weiterfährst, kommst Du direkt auf den Trail, der zu den Johannes-Anstalten führt.


----------



## dox (13. April 2007)

Wer spricht hier von mir und meinem tollen Trikot?
Das am Karfreitag könnt ich gewesen sein. Aber hab keine Ahnung mehr wo ich genau unterwegs war.
Zur Zeit wüten die Waldarbeiter sowieso wie verrückt aber dadurch entstehen auch neue schöne wege.


----------



## olih (13. April 2007)

Ich habe wohl von Dir geredet...

Ok,
der Trail zur Anstalt ist klar. Danke. Ich dachte das geht früher ab. Der neu angelegte Weg wo früher die Brücke war macht echt Spaß, auf jeden Fall ,ehr Spaß als der Umweg über die Wiese


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. April 2007)

Sonntag wollen Sharky und ich eine kleine Runde im Gundelsheimer Wald drehen, eventuell auch im Knopfwald. Treffpunkt ist der Stockbronner Hof, Startzeit 11.00.
Falls jemand Lust hat, sich anzuschließen, nur zu.


----------



## sharky (14. April 2007)

lass uns 11.30 machen, muss schließlich noch 30min zum hof radeln und vorher noch das zeug richten, und ein bisschen ausschlafen tut auch mal gut


----------



## cubes (14. April 2007)

würde sehr gern mitfahren, muss aber leider schaffen   das nächstemal kommt bestimmt !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. April 2007)

*11.30 am strockbronner hof steht!*

alternativ 10.50 in gundelsheim am rathaus!


----------

